# Pub Stop Overs in the Lake District



## barryd

Hello

I have to plan a 4 day boys trip starting next Thursday. There will be two vans. A 1971 VW and my Kontiki. We thought about Tan Hill, maybe The Pooley Bridge inn at Ulswater and then maybe either Keswick or the Newlands or Honister pass.

I know all the usual wild spots up there but just wondered if anyone had any really good pub stops in that area where they would have no problem with us parking up for a night.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## rosalan

*Pubs to stopover*

Please check out the "Motorhome Stopover" or "M.H.S." for a one off payment of about £30 they give you over 400 stopovers, often with reviews.
The U.K. will not or cannot provide us with French type Aires but this is the next best thing. I only joined a couple of months ago and have yet to stay at anything short of excellent.
Try contacting them www.motorhomestopover.co.uk or email [email protected] or even phone Kevin on 01845522681 outside of joining Motorhome facts, its the best thing I could have done to improve my Motorhome pleasure.
rosalan


----------



## dally1

Hi,

I can only think of one at the moment and it's not in the lakes but near Ingleton, about 15 to 18 miles east of junction 36 which is the motorway exit you would normally take if coming from the south.

Cracking pub with lots of real ale on and excellent food to boot. They are on the "motorhome stopover" website.

http://www.martonarms.co.uk/mah/


----------



## HeatherChloe

Is there a list of pub stopovers generally, other than paying £30 to another site, without any idea of what coverage they have?

Don't we have a list here?


----------



## barryd

HeatherChloe said:


> Is there a list of pub stopovers generally, other than paying £30 to another site, without any idea of what coverage they have?
> 
> Don't we have a list here?


Well in the end we emailed 4 pubs in the lakes. Wainwrights at Langdale said they didn't have room, One other in the north lakes said it was ok but not to tell anyone, The Fish Inn at Buttermere gave me a story saying they were shut for refurbishment but the Horse and Farrier at Threlkeld near Keswick just said yep, no problem so they got our business.

Strangely we wild camped around Buttermere and the Fish inn looked like it had somehow finished its referb and was indeed open for business, Hmm very strange. We didn't go in though but chose to spend our money in the Bridge Hotel next door. Plenty of wilding in that area as well anyway.

So I guess the thing to do is decide where your going and email a few. I used google Earth to check out their car parks as well.

I dont mind if they say no as there is always the next pub that will say yes. And the boys like a drink so whoever gets our business will certainly do ok out of it.


----------



## ICDSUN

Hi

Going slightly off topic but I have seen many times people having to leave their cars on the car park due to a little excess sherbet, the landlord using the duty of care, don't drink drive , leave your car here etc as one of the reasons, as you happen to sleep in your vehicle they should have no problem :wink: 

It would be worth a shot just to see the reaction :lol: 

Chris


----------



## barryd

ICDSUN said:


> Hi
> 
> Going slightly off topic but I have seen many times people having to leave their cars on the car park due to a little excess sherbet, the landlord using the duty of care, don't drink drive , leave your car here etc as one of the reasons, as you happen to sleep in your vehicle they should have no problem :wink:
> 
> It would be worth a shot just to see the reaction :lol:
> 
> Chris


I think most will be ok if they have a big enough car park but I personally would always ask first. On pub told us that people just do it without asking which I dont think is on really.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I met someone at a station recently who had a pub in the countryside near Shrewsbury and they said they were advertised in some kind of motorhome stopover thingy, and that they had quite a lot of people who would come to the pub on the way somewhere and stay in the carpark and they liked it as it brought them more business.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Try where we go diving at Waswater http://www.fellwalk.co.uk/waswat11.htm
Just follow down the side of the lake until you get to the end and there is a pub. You can park up for free in the big car park.

There are various small car parks down the side of the lake which are fine during the day, but you are not allowed to park in them overnight.

Be careful if using your Tom Tom as it can take you down some right cart tracks.

You can visit Sellafield Nuclear Power Station which is not far away, very interesting.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Try where we go diving at Waswater http://www.fellwalk.co.uk/waswat11.htm
> Just follow down the side of the lake until you get to the end and there is a pub. You can park up for free in the big car park.
> 
> There are various small car parks down the side of the lake which are fine during the day, but you are not allowed to park in them overnight.
> 
> Be careful if using your Tom Tom as it can take you down some right cart tracks.
> 
> You can visit Sellafield Nuclear Power Station which is not far away, very interesting.


Its great down there but it always takes forever to get there.

Havent been to the Sellafield Vistor centre for ages but last time went years ago they had this high tech visitor centre where it all looked clean and bristling with technology. Then they gave you a bus ride around the actual plant which frankly was falling to bits with steam and stuff leaking all over the place.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Pubs to stopover*



rosalan said:


> Please check out the "Motorhome Stopover" or "M.H.S." for a one off payment of about £30 they give you over 400 stopovers, often with reviews.
> The U.K. will not or cannot provide us with French type Aires but this is the next best thing. I only joined a couple of months ago and have yet to stay at anything short of excellent.
> Try contacting them www.motorhomestopover.co.uk or email [email protected] or even phone Kevin on 01845522681 outside of joining Motorhome facts, its the best thing I could have done to improve my Motorhome pleasure.
> rosalan


Hello,

I have just tried to search the stopover database to see if it may be worth my while. However, it does not reveal any stopovers, just asks for £30±

TM


----------



## trevor007

I personally don't like big sites so either use Cl's or most times park neatly in the corner of a pub car park go in and ask if i can stay over night as i would like a meal and a couple of pint's and won't drink and drive so can i please stay.

But also point out i will leave no mess when i leave, up to now i have never been turned away and had some great night's.

so my suggestion is just head for where you are going and look for a pub with a large car park or Google a couple before you leave to see there car park size.

Trev


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well that's my plan for Saturday night - I am planning to go the dog friendly country pub recommended to me by a MHFer near Arundel - I've checked it on the Satellite view and the carpark looks good. I'm going to arrive about 6.30pm, go inside, order a drink and say I want to eat, and ask them if they mind if I stay and would they like some money eg £10, and confirm I'll be off in the morning and won't be any bother. 

I'm a little bit nervous, if I'm honest, but hopefully charm will win over.

Any hints gratefully received.


----------



## trevor007

I always park nicely first so as not to take up lots of space being 7.5 mtr than can be fun and then just walk in and ask politely. 

i wouldn't offer to pay if they want your trade you will have no problem if not go to the next pub but i have never had to leave so far.

Then when ordering a drink i just buy the person i asked if they would like a drink and i always tip well if the food and service are good, so hopefully if another person asks they will be made as welcome as i was.

And i never leave a mess or drip wast water over there drive but treat it as a privilege being aloud to park. 

Trev


----------



## barryd

I wouldnt offer any money either.

You have two choices. Either email a few like i did or just turf up and ask. 

Using google Earth and Street view is a good idea before hand as it can give you a good idea of what the parking possibilities are before you arrive or email the pub.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I wimped out, and went to the CCC site in Chichester instead, and promply got stuck in the mud, and had to have the AA tow me out.


----------



## trevor007

you silly billy every pub i have asked has welcomed me with open arms i think they are just so glad of the trade and if you treat them with respect you should have no problems.

no doubt i will get a no sorry one day but that is the law of averages.

give it a go next time the worst that can happen is they say no and you have to find another place to park.

Trev


----------



## barryd

You Wuss!

At least in the pub car park you would have been on hard standing!

Anyway on the CCC site wasnt their a tugger to tow you off? I thoughts thats what they were there for.

Hope you had a good time though.


----------



## erneboy

We have been asking at Pubs for years and only ever been refused once. That was in Scotland, the Pub was one we had been staying at for regularly, but it changed hands and the new owner refused saying, "it might encourage others" ???? I naturally asked, "other what's, customers or did you mean something else?" Alan.


----------

